# Sony KDL-55BX520 calibration settings



## eric032706 (Oct 3, 2009)

I recently purchased a Sony KDL-55BX520, and noticed that there is some motion blur in action scenes and the picture is not that sharp. This TV was on sale at Walmart for $898, and usually retails for $1349 everywhere else, so I jumped on this deal. This tv has Motionflow 120 technology. It is connected to a Sony STR-DH520 receiver, with a Sony BDP-BX57 Blu-ray player, and a Dish 722k DVR. All have 1.4 HDMI cables (blu-ray and dvr into receiver and receiver out to tv). Blu-ray does look better, but still some blur.

I have thought about having my tv calibrated from BestBuy, but that runs about $250. I'd rather see if someone might have the calibration settings for this tv, or could possibly direct me to a website that does. I have played with the settings, but really don't know what I'm doing. Any help would be appreciated.

P.S. I also have a 55" Vizio E552VLE, that looks very sharp and action scenes flow without any blur. I used this tv to see if it was my Dish receiver or the cables, and all worked well in the same room.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and hire someone to calibrate your display. If you get into the service menu and change a wrong setting you could mess things up big time. I would recommend using a calibration blu-ray at minimum then if your not happy with that pull the trigger and get the thing calibrated. I don't know if getting it calibrated will fix the motion blur but i'm not 100% sure on that. Do a google search for TV calibration disc and you should see the different choices. Not sure if one is better than the other but make sure to get a blu-ray one. Good Luck!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

eric032706 said:


> I recently purchased a Sony KDL-55BX520, and noticed that there is some motion blur in action scenes and the picture is not that sharp. This TV was on sale at Walmart for $898, and usually retails for $1349 everywhere else, so I jumped on this deal. This tv has Motionflow 120 technology. It is connected to a Sony STR-DH520 receiver, with a Sony BDP-BX57 Blu-ray player, and a Dish 722k DVR. All have 1.4 HDMI cables (blu-ray and dvr into receiver and receiver out to tv). Blu-ray does look better, but still some blur.
> 
> I have thought about having my tv calibrated from BestBuy, but that runs about $250. I'd rather see if someone might have the calibration settings for this tv, or could possibly direct me to a website that does. I have played with the settings, but really don't know what I'm doing. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> P.S. I also have a 55" Vizio E552VLE, that looks very sharp and action scenes flow without any blur. I used this tv to see if it was my Dish receiver or the cables, and all worked well in the same room.


Try changing your Scene Select choice. The Scene Select option (Cinema, Sports, Photo, Music, Game, Graphics, General, and Auto) on your Sony KDL-55BX520 will determine what other settings are used to display the picture. Some will turn off features like Noise Reduction, MPEG Noise Reduction, and Motion Flow.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> Try changing your Scene Select choice. The Scene Select option (Cinema, Sports, Photo, Music, Game, Graphics, General, and Auto) on your Sony KDL-55BX520 will determine what other settings are used to display the picture. Some will turn off features like Noise Reduction, MPEG Noise Reduction, and Motion Flow.


Isn't the refresh rate tied into "motion blur"?


----------



## eric032706 (Oct 3, 2009)

I found these calibration settings on another forum website. So far, they really look good and motinflow appears to be better too. I'm pretty sure I will have it professionally calibrated before the end of the year, but for now this will work. Thanks to everyone that offered some very helpful advice.


----------

